# New Node Album Out !



## ed buller (Jan 31, 2014)

don't know if this is your bag but after a twenty year hiatus ( we all got on with our jobs ) NODE are back with new member Mel Wesson of Remote Control fame. Everything played live straight to stereo. 



http://www.din.org.uk/din/node/477

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KLcNobM_YCI

https://www.facebook.com/nodesynth

enjoy

e[/img]


----------



## germancomponist (Jan 31, 2014)

ed buller @ Fri Jan 31 said:


> don't know if this is your bag but after a twenty year hiatus ( we all got on with our jobs ) NODE are back with new member Mel Wesson of Remote Control fame. Everything played live straight to stereo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is awesome!


----------



## stevetwist (Jan 31, 2014)

I really enjoyed this! Best of luck in your endeavors, and thanks for sharing 

Steve


----------



## Giant_Shadow (Feb 6, 2014)

Anyone still using a Xpander is cool in my book.


----------

